# They're here!



## shawn MN (Oct 27, 2011)

Very excited to report we had our 1st litter! I can see 4 of them and there's is alot of movment in the nest of fur!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2011)

CONGRATS! 
check and make sure you dont have any dead ones and count what you have, that was the advice I received yesterday
I thought mine weren't getting bred but I had a surprise when I went to check again.
My DH told me to wait to see but everyone on here said to check and make sure that they were all healthy and to remove any dead ones.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 27, 2011)

Eeeee, popples!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your first litter.


----------



## bluemini (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 28, 2011)

Yay! that first litter is so exciting!!! Yes, make sure to check the nest. Take them out, count them, remove any dead ones or soiled fur/hay etc. Then put them back, cover with fur and just check them daily to see if they are being fed...be sure to give momma bun a treat to keep her busy the first time. That should keep her from getting anxious about you messing with her nest. Mine always come over and watch me while I "mess" with their babies....lol!

Shannon


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  What breed are they?


----------



## shawn MN (Nov 1, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  What breed are they?


Purebread Jersey Wooly.


----------



## aroundthebend (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## flemish lops (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats one of my favorite breeds  (Hint: post pics  )


----------

